# gs backround problem



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

i made my first 10 gallon vert with the gs foam , silicone and coco mix(first time)now i planted some plant in it but will have more. but the silicone is showing through.Every time i mist the tank, it seems this happens.Is the foam hangdle misting and do I have to break down the tank before any frogs?Any advice on what to do or what to do on future tanks. thanks






























this plant broke when i moved it. hope it will survive


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

The four critical issues when doing a background with GS are:

1) Roughing the shiny surface of GS once it is dry. Most people actually remove/peel the skin. This gives the silicone better adhesion.

2) Silicone must be good and thick when you coat the GS background.

3) Your substrate used for backing must be bone dry. It should be so dry that it is dusty.

4) Physically press and mash substrate on to background.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Try gorilla glue next time. The clear amber looking kind not the elmers glue looking one. I did one tank with silicone never tried again.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

saruchan said:


> Try gorilla glue next time. The clear amber looking kind not the elmers glue looking one. I did one tank with silicone never tried again.


In the case of gorilla glue, moisture actually helps it set more quickly. I'll have to give this a try for the next tank.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

You can add food coloring to the gorilla glue to darken it, i use black, as long as it is not submerged it will not leach out, its worked great for me, mix the food coloring in a cup with the gorilla glue and apply and then throw coconut husk fine grade on it and press in, while wearing a disposable glove (as the gorilla glue takes over a week to come off your hands), put it on thick as it does have a tendency to peel off the glass if too thin


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> The four critical issues when doing a background with GS are:
> 
> 1) Roughing the shiny surface of GS once it is dry. Most people actually remove/peel the skin. This gives the silicone better adhesion.
> 
> ...



I did not know this . This will help future projects.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

saruchan said:


> Try gorilla glue next time. The clear amber looking kind not the elmers glue looking one. I did one tank with silicone never tried again.


can you get a picture of that. this seems alot better then silicone. hate the smell and the mess


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

vjf000 said:


> You can add food coloring to the gorilla glue to darken it, i use black, as long as it is not submerged it will not leach out, its worked great for me, mix the food coloring in a cup with the gorilla glue and apply and then throw coconut husk fine grade on it and press in, while wearing a disposable glove (as the gorilla glue takes over a week to come off your hands), put it on thick as it does have a tendency to peel off the glass if too thin


this sounds great.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Any know what i should do about the tank i have?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I would just run it as is.

In spite of my diligence, I still have a few bald spots. Before long, it will be covered with plants and will not matter.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> I would just run it as is.
> 
> In spite of my diligence, I still have a few bald spots. Before long, it will be covered with plants and will not matter.


Is the smell something I should be concerned with since it's been a few weeks since I did the backround


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about your current issue because most silicones are non-toxic.

Now about gorilla glue. Personally i've never attached it to Great stuff, but you don't need to use Great Stuff. If you mix peat with the glue, then put the glue all over the glass, take a mister, and mist it like CRAZY! It will expand like great stuff and lasts FOREVER, and it's rock hard. Just remember to mist it A LOT, or else it won't expand a lot. I misted the whole background for 15 minutes and it only expanded 3 inches.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> I wouldn't worry about your current issue because most silicones are non-toxic.
> 
> Now about gorilla glue. Personally i've never attached it to Great stuff, but you don't need to use Great Stuff. If you mix peat with the glue, then put the glue all over the glass, take a mister, and mist it like CRAZY! It will expand like great stuff and lasts FOREVER, and it's rock hard. Just remember to mist it A LOT, or else it won't expand a lot. I misted the whole background for 15 minutes and it only expanded 3 inches.


wow thats sounds amazing. I will have to try that. thankyou.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Youngherp420 said:


> wow thats sounds amazing. I will have to try that. thankyou.


I wouldn't do it on an expensive tank, maybe a 20 gallon or smaller. I say this because it's almost impossible to remove, so if you ever wanted to redo the tank, you would have to use the same background.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> I would just run it as is.
> 
> In spite of my diligence, I still have a few bald spots. Before long, it will be covered with plants and will not matter.


Whta plants would be good for this


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> I wouldn't do it on an expensive tank, maybe a 20 gallon or smaller. I say this because it's almost impossible to remove, so if you ever wanted to redo the tank, you would have to use the same background.


thanks for that .


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Can some one please tell me is it suppost to have a mildew smell or its just doesnt smell right to me but not sure what it suppose to smell like since it my first time doinmg a gs backround


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine has a very feint smell of a tropical forest. So yes mildew/mold/rotten smell is what you're looking for.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

And if it is anything but, then somethings not right. It should be a pleasant smell.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Mine has a very feint smell of a tropical forest. So yes mildew/mold/rotten smell is what you're looking for.


thats a great thing to know. just worried to put anything in if somethings not rihgt


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

so i finally recieved my plants today from josh frogs. and i got some of the plants suggested on here










plants list i recieved-
Neoregelia ''Midget''
Neoregelia 'Zoe'
Pilea 'Creeping Charlie' 
Wandering Jew 'Red'

plants already there-
Peperomia angulata
Jewel Orchid - Ludisia discolor var. alba
Selaginella kraussiana var. brownii
Mini Aroid Vine
Bromeliad Pup

i also fix the Bromeliad Pup that was on the right and put it in my other tank


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

since this last post, the plants have been growing fine but there is a problem. I am still smelling the silicone and its been more then a month and a half. any idea on what i should do. My thinking was to take the plants out and could i put clay over it


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

johnyrocks said:


> I wouldn't worry about your current issue because most silicones are non-toxic.
> 
> Now about gorilla glue. Personally i've never attached it to Great stuff, but you don't need to use Great Stuff. If you mix peat with the glue, then put the glue all over the glass, take a mister, and mist it like CRAZY! It will expand like great stuff and lasts FOREVER, and it's rock hard. Just remember to mist it A LOT, or else it won't expand a lot. I misted the whole background for 15 minutes and it only expanded 3 inches.


Actually Gorilla Glue is the same formulation as GS without the propellant...that is why it will stick so well...


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Zoomie was right

Make sure you cut that top layer off.
Spread the silicone on thick.
Make sure what your using to cover the silicone is bone dry.
I use the Eco Earth in a bag from PetSmart for $6.99
It is already dry and you don't have to mess with soaking the brick then baking it to dry it.
Press it in there hard then leave it for a little bit. Maybe an hour.
Then put your tank upright and let alot of the Eco Earth fall off then put it back on its back and let it sit for the whole cure time. You do this so the air can get in there and cure the silicone well. If you leave all that Eco Earth piled up on there it could take longer to cure.
Scrape up all the excess and put it back in your bag...don't be wasteful 
Then use a shop vac and suck off the excess that remains...you could even take a small paint brush to it to get all the particles off.
I have some peices that I had on the side but I ripped them out cause they was blocking the light and I picked one peice up and used my nails scratching at it and the Eco Earth doesn't come off  well a tiny bit comes off but not enough to show the silicone...
It is pretty tough....not to bad for my first GS/Eco Earth background ever....
Check it out the vid below...it shows me scratching at it and shows how durable it can be if done right.
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...o154/dragonspirit1185/VID_20110920_013042.mp4
And here is how mine turned out


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Youngherp420 said:


> since this last post, the plants have been growing fine but there is a problem. I am still smelling the silicone and its been more then a month and a half. any idea on what i should do. My thinking was to take the plants out and could i put clay over it


Maybe you should mist your tank down even if you don't have plants inside yet. My 20L VIV has been set up more than a month now. I don't smell silicone. I was consistantly misting my bg even though the tank didnt have anything in it. After a month the smell of silicone shoulnd'nt have any effect on the plants. I can already see roots @ the bottom of my false bottom.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Maybe you should mist your tank down even if you don't have plants inside yet. My 20L VIV has been set up more than a month now. I don't smell silicone. I was consistantly misting my bg even though the tank didnt have anything in it. After a month the smell of silicone shoulnd'nt have any effect on the plants. I can already see roots @ the bottom of my false bottom.


but wouldnt the bedding come off the backround. and yeah my plants have been in there for a month and have rooting. I kepting the tank open 24 7 now to get teh smeel out


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Zoomie was right
> 
> Make sure you cut that top layer off.
> Spread the silicone on thick.
> ...


your steps on doing it i did. and the smell is still there but my plants are growing


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry if I missed this, but did you ever use a fan to circulate the air through the tank? After I'm done with my backgrounds I stick the tank in front of a fan for a day or so to help cycle new air through, and that helps reduce the odor.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

freaky_tah said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but did you ever use a fan to circulate the air through the tank? After I'm done with my backgrounds I stick the tank in front of a fan for a day or so to help cycle new air through, and that helps reduce the odor.


I have not done that. i thought about it but wasnt sure


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

That smell is always gonna be around.
It's not gonna be odorless. It's stays wet so of course there is gonna be a mildew type smell.
It's best to have a circulationd system so it doesn't mildew and cuts down on mold.
I actually like the smell....it's what I imagine a wet rainforest would smell like.
If you followed all the steps then I just don't see how what you used to cover it with is washing away. And exsposing the silicone :/


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I disagree. A mildew smell, a rainforest smell, and a silicone smell are not the same. The silicone smell needs to be gone before any frogs (and preferably plants) are added. The silicone smell *will kill* frogs.

I have heard stories of tubes of silicone not being good (old?) and never curing. This could be what has happened.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

WendySHall said:


> I disagree. A mildew smell, a rainforest smell, and a silicone smell are not the same. The silicone smell needs to be gone before any frogs (and preferably plants) are added. The silicone smell *will kill* frogs.
> 
> I have heard stories of tubes of silicone not being good (old?) and never curing. This could be what has happened.


It does sound like the silicone was either bad or it got wet while it was still fresh. Either way if you still smell silicone after over a month your best bet would be to remove everything and start all over. Nothing good can come from what you have described if you put frogs in there. 

Good luck.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what was the brand and type of silicone??? The recommended one for vivs is GE silicone 1--Not 11--or any of the brands with mold inhibitors in them...perhaps that is the problem...??


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Judy S said:


> what was the brand and type of silicone??? The recommended one for vivs is GE silicone 1--Not 11--or any of the brands with mold inhibitors in them...perhaps that is the problem...??


maybe thats the problem I did use II instead of one. But i noticed the smell is slowly going away when i keep it open all day and night


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> It does sound like the silicone was either bad or it got wet while it was still fresh. Either way if you still smell silicone after over a month your best bet would be to remove everything and start all over. Nothing good can come from what you have described if you put frogs in there.
> 
> Good luck.


i hope that doesnt need to happen. But frog safety over everything . i dont think it was bad due to i just bought it new. Never know though. and any idea on an easy way to remove everything and the plants


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> I disagree. A mildew smell, a rainforest smell, and a silicone smell are not the same. The silicone smell needs to be gone before any frogs (and preferably plants) are added. The silicone smell *will kill* frogs.
> 
> I have heard stories of tubes of silicone not being good (old?) and never curing. This could be what has happened.


yeah thats why i wont put any frogs till i get this sort out. If silicone can affect us . it deffanitly will affect the frogs. It was not old it was new. i got it at the store from a open new back as they were restocking.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

was you worried about the silicone smell or the mildew smell?
I thought you was talking about the smell of the tank overall not the silicone.
so if you still smell the silicone then it didnt cure fully and thats why you have this issue.
I waited until I couldnt smell the silicone at all which was only like 3 days a the most.
I dont see why people have problems with the silicone not curing. maybe if they was old or something or not stored in proper conditions idk.

what I was saying is that the wet/damp rainforest smell is normal. 
I never said anything about the vinegar smell from the silicone still being there being normal :/ cause it shouldn't remain there before you go misting or adding your frogs....


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> But i noticed the smell is slowly going away when i keep it open all day and night


If it gets to the point that you think the smell is gone, completely seal up the tank for a couple of days and check it again. With the tank open, it may seem as if it's going away when really it hasn't completely.



Youngherp420 said:


> It was not old it was new. i got it at the store from a open new back as they were restocking.


The problem is...even though the store was restocking it, you don't actually know how long they had it in storage or how long the manufacturer had it in storage before they shipped. And, (I may be wrong) but sometimes it's just a bad batch.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I have had problems with silicone purchased during the winter months, depending on how cold it gets, I have found problems with silicone curing afterit has been exposed to freezing temps. I have only had this happen once or twice now I test each tube prior to using it. I hope this is helpfull.

Scott


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I found putting it in the sun on a nice sunny day will cure it alot faster and helps with the smell alot! It pretty much bakes it and getting fresh air blowing on it cures 10 times faster but i bring it in at night so that if it does get humid out it doesnt slow down the curing. I also have put a heat lamp on it to cure it faster.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Youngherp420 said:


> but wouldnt the bedding come off the backround. and yeah my plants have been in there for a month and have rooting. I kepting the tank open 24 7 now to get teh smeel out


Theres no reason your bg should come off. I spray my vivs down a lot in the beginning. Water always does the trick, either its all in your head or you have some bad silicone. It sounds like a real strange issue.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Theres no reason your bg should come off. I spray my vivs down a lot in the beginning. Water always does the trick, either its all in your head or you have some bad silicone. It sounds like a real strange issue.


This is just a really strange case going on here and i would hate to taer it own but i feel like thats my only thing left


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> If it gets to the point that you think the smell is gone, completely seal up the tank for a couple of days and check it again. With the tank open, it may seem as if it's going away when really it hasn't completely.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is...even though the store was restocking it, you don't actually know how long they had it in storage or how long the manufacturer had it in storage before they shipped. And, (I may be wrong) but sometimes it's just a bad batch.


Thats a good idea about sealing it off then coming back to it, Thanks for that

If it is a bad batch and it just wont cure.what should i do


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

dartsanddragons said:


> I have had problems with silicone purchased during the winter months, depending on how cold it gets, I have found problems with silicone curing afterit has been exposed to freezing temps. I have only had this happen once or twice now I test each tube prior to using it. I hope this is helpfull.
> 
> Scott


this is.Something to think about


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

soldier said:


> I found putting it in the sun on a nice sunny day will cure it alot faster and helps with the smell alot! It pretty much bakes it and getting fresh air blowing on it cures 10 times faster but i bring it in at night so that if it does get humid out it doesnt slow down the curing. I also have put a heat lamp on it to cure it faster.


Smart .Maybe this is my fault. I just ddint let it cure fast enough


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

check some other threads here on DB, especially the ones by screen name ED with his many, many posts. There is a distinct difference in the ingredients between GE 1 and GE 11--before you go much further...look those posts up and get in touch with ED...it is worth your time to take it to the boss...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Well don't tear it down. Just don't put any frogs in it. Its hard to tear down something you put money, time, and love into. I don't think I would take down my 1st viv. My sister (idiot) kicked it down because of an argument yesterday. The substrate is screwed up, BUT the GREAT STUFF is still up and intact. Im going to take out the water feature and go out and pick some wild moss. Im just going to keep the BG covered with plants. My floor will have no plants just leaf litter, rocks, moss.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> If it is a bad batch and it just wont cure.what should i do


If it's not gonna cure...it's just not gonna cure. You would need to rip everything out and start over if you want to put frogs in it. You need to get every bit of that silicone out of there. It would probably be an extreme pain-in-the-butt...(okay, I *know *it will!)...but that's your only option that I can see.

Maybe give the "setting it outside" option a try first. If that doesn't work within a week...I'd start tearing it down.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> My sister (idiot) kicked it down because of an argument yesterday.


You're sister *kicked *your viv?!?!?!?!

There would be some serious fighting going on if that happened here! (But I don't like 2 of my 3 sisters anyhow.)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Check with ed before any drastic measures>>>>he may have a practical solution !!! Seriously....


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I just PM Ed and hopefully he has a solution like you fellow members said.Also before i do anything serious like redo the think which i hope to avoid. and if worst comes i will and I will create a kitty clay backing . looks better for what i have seen and A lot better then Gs crap


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Judy... I really don't think Ed would talk me out of fighting my sister...but okay.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> If it's not gonna cure...it's just not gonna cure. You would need to rip everything out and start over if you want to put frogs in it. You need to get every bit of that silicone out of there. It would probably be an extreme pain-in-the-butt...(okay, I *know *it will!)...but that's your only option that I can see.
> 
> Maybe give the "setting it outside" option a try first. If that doesn't work within a week...I'd start tearing it down.


If worst case, If i do tear it down, whats a good way to transport the plants out and get the GS out


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Step one: open vivarium

Step two: grab sharp scissors

Step three: Snip off all the roots (Don't worry, the plants wont die  )

Step four: Place plants in a Tupperware box with saran wrap and a light over it

Step five: Use hands _"manus"_ to rip most of the expanding foam OFF of thy said glass vivarium.

Step six: grab a fresh razor blade and gently slide the brown paper cover off. Slide along glass or acrylic to get remaining expanding foam great stuff foam OFF of thy said glass vivarium

Step seven: Rehab.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Step one: open vivarium
> 
> Step two: grab sharp scissors
> 
> ...



I May need that rehab after or before this mot sure yet.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel for you. I'm the same way...get way too excited and let it take over. I'm surely learning that this hobby takes patience in not only viv-building, but EVERYTHING! Just take a breath, slow down, and realize that it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> I feel for you. I'm the same way...get way too excited and let it take over. I'm surely learning that this hobby takes patience in not only viv-building, but EVERYTHING! Just take a breath, slow down, and realize that it's not the end of the world.


Its just a pain the butt. And Ed got back to me saying

If you applied it thick and then covered it once it skinned over, that results in the silicone having a slower cure time. I have seen where silcone was very thick the smell didn't go away for more than a month. I've had it take awhile but I just wait it out.. mainly because I'm rarely in a hurry to put a tank together.. Thick silicone particularly if the tank has been closed can take a surprisingly long time to cure.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> Its just a pain the butt. And Ed got back to me saying
> 
> If you applied it thick and then covered it once it skinned over, that results in the silicone having a slower cure time. I have seen where silcone was very thick the smell didn't go away for more than a month. I've had it take awhile but I just wait it out.. mainly because I'm rarely in a hurry to put a tank together.. Thick silicone particularly if the tank has been closed can take a surprisingly long time to cure.


Did you tell him that you were using GE Silicone 11???? That is an important element to this whole vivarium...please go back to him about this...


----------



## AllisonLeigh (Sep 21, 2011)

It's not whether its silicone I or II that is a problem, it's if it is windows or doors (no mold inhibitors) or kitchen and bath (mild inhibitors).


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> You're sister *kicked *your viv?!?!?!?!
> 
> There would be some serious fighting going on if that happened here! (But I don't like 2 of my 3 sisters anyhow.)


Yes, I Have to rearrange everything. Its not that bad now. At least i got rid of the water feature.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

AllisonLeigh said:


> It's not whether its silicone I or II that is a problem, it's if it is windows or doors (no mold inhibitors) or kitchen and bath (mild inhibitors).


Not to nitpick, but the mold inhibitors are not present in the GE Silicone 1--but may be in any other the others. If you go into the posts involving Ed and the posts he responds to, it is really technical and mentions the various components that are not good to have in vivs...so really, no large amounts of the silicones other than 1 may be harmful ... but perhaps it depends on the amount of them, and whether they are permanently sealed by other things so that they cannot offgas... This is just an attempt to get other DB viv builders aware of potential problems and have them refer to the master -- ED.


----------



## AllisonLeigh (Sep 21, 2011)

I just don't want Youngherp420 panicking and tearing his tank apart. I agree he should research it and be aware of the risks but it isn't necessarily a lost case. Read about GE's change in labeling and what not before you panic


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I will always defer to Ed...the chemical names are one of his fortes...and he knows how to interpret them...sometimes labeling is a market tool and he knows which things to watch out for. I was not suggesting he tear everything out...but perhaps has to find the best way to cover permanently the things that may be harmful to critters who walk, eat, and otherwise are exposed to abnormal things in their enclosed environment, including the gases...


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Did you tell him that you were using GE Silicone 11???? That is an important element to this whole vivarium...please go back to him about this...


Ed has mentioned that the only downside to GEII is that it may fowl the eggs.

there really isnt anything at all wrong with using GEII.
I use it and tons of others do too.

I don't understand why he is having this issue but I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that it is GEII.
most likely if anything he just didn't let it cure enough or it's bad tubes.


YoungHerp.....
if you decide to redo the silicone I'm sure you can just peel it or scrape off the silicone and coco fiber and not have to rip out the entire background.
Cut off the silicone and cocofiber and if you cut to much just spray some more GS.....I don't see the need to rip it all out.

I hope you get all this fixed....


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like the best thing to do, because its a real problem. I was just reading something on GE 1 and 2 and this topic is of great debate. I have 2 of my vivs soley done with gs silicone eco earth and peat moss. When I get everything covered I do a lot of misting after the cure. I just finished a build in aug and I dont smell anything. I know the silicone smell is strong in the beginning, because it gives you a lite headache.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> Sounds like the best thing to do, because its a real problem. I was just reading something on GE 1 and 2 and this topic is of great debate. I have 2 of my vivs soley done with gs silicone eco earth and peat moss. When I get everything covered I do a lot of misting after the cure. I just finished a build in aug and I dont smell anything. I know the silicone smell is strong in the beginning, because it gives you a lite headache.


I never smelled it with my black silicone...but clear is pretty potent


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

sorry i havent been on here in awhile due to school and my internet has not work. but i have been keeping it open for a week now and the smell is gone.But i need to close it up to see if it gone completely. i removed some plants just incase i had to tear it down


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> YoungHerp.....
> if you decide to redo the silicone I'm sure you can just peel it or scrape off the silicone and coco fiber and not have to rip out the entire background.
> Cut off the silicone and cocofiber and if you cut to much just spray some more GS.....I don't see the need to rip it all out.
> 
> I hope you get all this fixed....


this sounds like a much better idea to do. I really dont want to tear the whole thing down


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

If you feel its safe go for it.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> If you feel its safe go for it.


The problem is i dont feel it is safe at all


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Start it over bro.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Start it over bro.


I know, What silicone should i use?


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I am waiting for Ed to get back to me but im come to a conclusion. I hate Gs foam. I rather fake rock look or now i want to try the clay backround

what supplies do I need as well as can someone show me other thread please. the silicone is just making me crazy.So what i want to do is scrape the top layer off and then put clay over it.Will this work okay?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> I am waiting for Ed to get back to me but im come to a conclusion. I hate Gs foam. I rather fake rock look or now i want to try the clay backround
> 
> what supplies do I need as well as can someone show me other thread please. the silicone is just making me crazy.So what i want to do is scrape the top layer off and then put clay over it.Will this work okay?


yeah I've seen people say you can put clay on GS. or maybe they meant just doing parts in clay and parts in GS and not actually putting it on the GS itself.
if you're gonna go the clay route you might as well rip it all out and just do clay.
GS backgrounds are awesome if done right. I wouldn't give up...just try again and hopefully you will get it down.
make sure you get good clay tho like the Dr Elsey's brand on the blue bag at PetSmart.
that cheap Dollar Store or Walmart crap doesn't always work and i don't think you need anymore headaches lol.



Youngherp420 said:


> I know, What silicone should i use?


with Bio Seal (idk why they call it this cause on the tube it says Microban) in the GEII all you have to worry about is it fowling the eggs and I don't see the frogs laying clutches right on the background lol.
there has been tons off people here use it with no ill effects
check these out tho.....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal.html#post317890
and here is the poll from that thread...








no offence to anyone but i think it's just paranoia or somewhat of a conspiracy that it's unsafe cause as you can see by that poll many use it and there is some well known people on that list...even mods


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I use GE1 to silicone my PVC for my false bottom and GE2 to cover the GS. I say scrap everyting up and start from scratch. Check the date on the tube to make sure it isnt expired.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

this sounds great . Before I go all out and rip it all out which i dont since the plants are rooting and the broms are sprouting new stems? thinks that what it is.lol Im going out to buy a fan which ed suggested and going to get fresh air movement in there. After all this is said and done. Silicone problems give you headachs and not just from smell. lol

But the kitty litter clay backing im going to use in on a waterfall tank which i think would look very nice .


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> But the kitty litter clay backing im going to use in on a waterfall tank which i think would look very nice .


water+clay doesnt end well lol...in case you didn't know.
you will have to make the waterfall out of something other than clay or turn the waterfall on and slow it down to a crawl until a layer of bio film builds up...which will take forever..maybe months lol


----------

